# Fuente de alimentación con diferentes voltajes de salida



## SergionyX (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo, buscando como solucionar mi problema encontré este foro.
Mi problema es que comencé a fabricarme una fuente de poder regulada basada en el circuito que traen esos típicos kit de electrónica. Pero modificado porque yo necesito dos salidas con diferentes voltajes.
Así que este fue el resultado:

En lugar del condensador de 1000uF usé de 3300uF para asegurarme.

y lo traspasé a pcb así:


Pero al armarlo por ambas salidas obtengo alrededor de 30V, y al mover los trim no baja ni sube...

Les agradecería si tuvieran alguna idea de que puede ser el problema!!

PD.: necesito esta fuente para ocuparla con pedales de guitarra de alta ganancia, por eso necesito que sea regulada y filtrada para que me agregué ruido.

EDIT: Acabo de leer el post de el usuario Andres Cuenca, de una fuente muy parecida a esta. Ahí él dice que los LM317 sirven para hasta 1Amp, y mi transformador es de 2Amp, talvéz ese es el problema, debería reemplazar ambos por por LM350 y con eso bastaría??


----------



## Vitruvio (Dic 27, 2010)

Supongo que el transformador es de 12+12. Con lo cual la salida rectificada y filtrada es de 34 Vdc (24Vac por √2). No aparecen las conexiones del tranfo en el esquema.
Deben estar mal conectados los LM317. Si es así, ya los quemaste...
Para que regule un Amperio este CI, debe llevar disipador.
Siendo un tranfo para pedales que necesitan tensión fija ¿porque no usas dos reguladores de 9 y 12 de la serie 78XX?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola.

Yo tengo una buena experiencia con 7809, con él que alimento 4 efectos sin ningún incoveniente.

Si el LM317 no regula el voltaje, generamente es que los terminales del regulador están mal conectados (asumiendo que los reguladores están en buen estado).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El LM317 soporta hasta 1.5A, además tienes 2 LM317 (1A para cada uno), pero no importa la corriente que tiene el transformador (en el caso de que sea muy grande la capacidad de corriente), ya que la fuente da la corriente que le pide le circuito (no da siempre la máxima corriente, sólo entrega lo que se le pide)


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 3, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas.
El transformador es 12V-0-12V.
Los LM los conecté según el datasheet, en este caso sería 321. (y probé con varios para descartar que estuviesen quemados, además que los estoy usando con sus disipadores correspondientes).
La serie 78xx no la conocía, voy a probar con ellos. Pero para hacerlo en este mismo esquema me basta solo con reemplazar los LM por un 7809 y un 7812 y omitir los trim?????


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola.

Usa esto como referencia.

Ver el archivo adjunto 21386

Ambos reguladores se conectan de manera similar (usa la hoja de datos). 
Esta imagen es para LM317 y LM337

Ver el archivo adjunto 20070


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola de nuevo.
Use la primera imagen como referencia y arme el circuito sobre cartón y uniendo los componentes con cables. Y funcionó!
Use el 7812, pero no me entrega los 12 exactos, si no 13.7, (espero que no arriesgar algún componente de mis pedales, ya que originalmente están diseñados para trabajar con 9V).
Así que en cuanto pueda lo armaré definitivamente con ambas salidas 9 y 12.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!
Pero me queda una pequeña duda: Es seguro que con los condensadores que tiene la fuente es suficiente filtraje para que no me aporte ruido?

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola.

Revisa tu circuito, el voltaje debe estar entre 11.4V a 12.6V (o menos de 13V).
El voltaje de entrada debe ser como mínimo 14.5V para 7812.
Los condensadores son referenciales. El condensador no electrolítico de entrada debe ser de 0.33uF
Mira la hoja de datos.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 9, 2011)

Revisé el voltaje de entrada y era alrededor de 36V. Así que pensé que al armar la parte para el 7809, obtendría 1A por cada regulador, y así según:
36V=2AxR
R=18
y al pasar a 1A:
V=1Ax18R
V=18
(El datasheet dice que la tensión de entrada debe ser 19V para 7812(14.5V min como dices) y 15V para el 7809)
Pero resultó que la tensión en ambas entradas aumentó a 80V aprox.(y las tensiones de salidas fueron 13,7V y 10.3V aprox.) Asumo que se debe a que al agregar componentes la resistencia aumenta. Si es así, entonces como puedo disminuir la tensión de entrada a los 78XX???
Aquí dejo una imagen de como lo hice:

(No está graficado ni el led ni su resistencia antes de la salida de los supuestos 12V, pero me parece una buena idea agregarle también uno a la salida de los supuestos 9V también).

Muchas gracias nuevamente, ya está casi listo!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola.

Creo que tu multímetro está malogado o estás usando una *ac* en lugar de *dc,* no es posible que de 36V suba a 80V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 9, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> ... o estás usando una *ac* en lugar de *dc,* no es posible que de 36V suba a 80V.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



TODA LA RAZÓN! 
Ahora si me hace sentido 

Pero me queda el problema de como bajarle el voltaje de entrada, estaba pensando en unos diodos zener de 7.1V y 5.5V que tengo sin uso, servirá no?
Así los 36V me quedan en 16V de entrada que me serviría para ambos 78XX.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 9, 2011)

Si ves el datasheet, en alguna parte debe indicarte cuanto voltaje de entrada maxima te es permitido suministrar a los reguladores. 

Si piensas en colocar diodos zener, estos soportan poca corriente (y tus reguadores son de 1A)
ten en cuenta esos detalles

saludos!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 9, 2011)

Dime tu transformador tiene toma central, o es un secundarios simple.

Si como dices el voltaje continuo es de 36V, reducir el voltaje va a signifcar una perdida de energía muy grande.
Como te han dicho, el diodo zéner nos es una buena idea. Pero, puedes usar reguladores de mayor voltaje y así reducir el voltaje de entrada de los reguladores de 9V y 12V (repito esto va a dar una perdida de energía). Puedes usar dos reguladores de 24V (uno para cada voltaje de salida) y otro de 15V para 12V, para 9V usa LM7809.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 9, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas.
El transformador si tiene una salida de 0V.
Tendré que esperar a comprar los demás reguladores para probar entonces.
Muchas gracias por la preocupación e incluso hasta llegar a graficarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola.

Sí tu transformador es de 18V - 0 -18V, la cosa cambia.

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 31422

Simplemente no hagas la parte negativa.

Y el rectificador sólo será de dos diodos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola,
Me queda la duda de como hago la rectificación, esta bien así?:

(Disculpa la mala calidad de la imagen)

La fuente del pdf tiene sólo un condensador de 100uF después del regulador de 12V, y uno de 10uF en vez del de 47uF. ¿debería usar esos valores, o está bien como lo hice en la imagen?

Nuevamente muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola.

Mira esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 10, 2011)

Entiendo, muchísimas gracias! lo armo y cuento los resultados!

EDITO: 
Ya lo armé, pero me sigue entregando 13,7V y 10,1V a pesar de que ¡ahora si el voltaje de entrada al 7812 es de 19V!
Ahora la tensión de entrada está dentro del rango que necesitan los 7812 y 7809. Entonces, porque siguen entregándome un a tensión superior en las salidas??


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola.

Puedes usar otro voltímetro, para hacer las medidas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 10, 2011)

Y no podré usar diodos ahora si? justo antes de cada salida?


----------



## TyM (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola compañeros,

*SergionyX* como te dice *elaficionado*, mide con otro tester, yo también creo que tu tester no mide bien.
Lo de los diodos zener tampoco te lo aconsejo por la intensidad que soportan, en tal caso yo usaría x diodos (por ejemplo 1N4001 que soporta 1A) en serie teniendo en cuenta que cada diodo se "queda" con 0,7V, si pones 2 diodos en serie restaran 1,4V a la salida.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 17, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Puedes usar otro voltímetro, para hacer las medidas.
> 
> ...





TyM dijo:


> Hola compañer@s,
> 
> *SergionyX* como te dice *elaficionado*, mide con otro tester, yo también creo que tu tester no mide bien.
> Lo de los diodos zener tampoco te lo aconsejo por la intensidad que soportan, en tal caso yo usaría x diodos (por ejemplo 1N4001 que soporta 1A) en serie teniendo en cuenta que cada diodo se "queda" con 0,7V, si pones 2 diodos en serie restaran 1,4V a la salida.
> ...



Holas!
No había tenido oportunidad de postear antes.
Estaban en lo cierto, medí con otro tester y me dió los voltajes justos! No necesité agregar mas diodos 

Así que está funcionando 100%.
Pero como mi ampli tiene ruido de por sí, no he tenido oportunidad de comprobar si la fuente no me genera ruido adicional. Espero poder comprobarlo en otro amplificador la proxima semana.

Muchas gracias a todos, en especial a elaficionado! 

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola.

Coloca un condensador de 0.33uF entre la pata de entrada y tierra muy cerca al regulador, en la salida del regulador (entre el terninal de salida y tierra) pon un condensador de 0.1uF y otro de 100uF.
No sé como es tu amplificador, tal vez necesites filtrarlo mejor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola.
Esos condensadores los coloco además de los que ya tiene no? para filtrar mejor la señal?

El amplificador no lo he desarmado, pero me imagino que debe ser un problema de tierra (o mas bien eso espero)

Encontré esta fuente:


Leí muchos halagos de que no tiene ruidos. La filtración es a través de condensadores electrolíticos y de mayor valor, no entiendo, ya que el datasheet del 7809 pide un .33uF.
Es porque el transformador es diferente????


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola.

El condensador de 0.33uF es para evitar oscilaciones dentro del regulador, y no como filtro del voltaje rectificado del transformador, para eso se usan los condensadores electrolíticos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 19, 2011)

Ya veo gracias.
Pero lo que no entiendo, es que me dices: "Coloca un condensador de 0.33uF entre la pata de entrada y tierra muy cerca al regulador, en la salida del regulador (entre el terninal de salida y tierra) pon un condensador de 0.1uF y otro de 100uF."
Pero antes del regulador de 7812 ya tengo un condensador de 0.33uF, ¿entonces te refieres a que le ponga uno además antes del 7809? ¿O uno adicional a cada regulador?
Y en las salidas ya tienen uno de 47uF y 0.1uF, ¿allí también debo agregar un 0.1uF adicional a cada salida? ¿o bastará con reemp0lazar el 47uF por 100uF?


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola SergionyX, perdón por aparecer tarde. Respecto a tu primera consulta con los LM317, tu problema al final era tu multitester en mal estado? o si aún no regulan voltaje pudo haber sido que no pusiste bien los diodos que están sobre cada regulador y te mandan todo el voltaje de la fuente a la salida...

Bueno, era una ayudita  (medio atrasada)


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola.

El fabricante recomienda poner cerca el regulador ese condensador, pero no dice que tan cerca, uno debe asumir esa distancia. el condensador de salida de 100uF, puede ser reemplazo por cualquier valor entre 10uF y 100uF. 
El 0.1uF sirve para eliminar posibles ruidos que se pueden meter debido a la longitud de los alambres de salida (+ y - ), que se suelen emplear en las fuentes.

Chao.
elaficionado.



C


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 19, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Hola SergionyX, perdón por aparecer tarde. Respecto a tu primera consulta con los LM317, tu problema al final era tu multitester en mal estado? o si aún no regulan voltaje pudo haber sido que no pusiste bien los diodos que están sobre cada regulador y te mandan todo el voltaje de la fuente a la salida...
> 
> Bueno, era una ayudita  (medio atrasada)



Hola DATAGENIUS,
no creo que el problema haya sido el tester, ya que cuando este mide con una diferencia pequeña de voltaje, pero con los LM317, el voltaje era al rededor de los 30V y no regulaba al mover los trimpots.
Tampoco eran los LM317 ya que traté con varios para asegurarme.
Ahora con respecto a los diodos, a estas alturas ya no recuerdo si medí el voltaje que entraba a los LM317, tal vez pudo ser eso.
Pero ahora ahora estoy contento con los 78XX, me están funcionando bien.
Mis dudas apuntan a lograr que la fuente no me entregue ruido a los pedales, ya que ocupo una distorsión de alta ganancia.

P.D.: y no te preocupes por el tiempo, si la idea es aprender 




elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El fabricante recomienda poner cerca el regulador ese condensador, pero no dice que tan cerca, uno debe asumir esa distancia. el condensador de salida de 100uF, puede ser reemplazo por cualquier valor entre 10uF y 100uF.
> El 0.1uF sirve para eliminar posibles ruidos que se pueden meter debido a la longitud de los alambres de salida (+ y - ), que se suelen emplear en las fuentes.
> ...



Lo que haré entonces será agregar un condensador de 0.33uF al 7809 y dejar ambos lo mas cerca posible. Y en la salida agrandar el 47uF a 100uF.
Espero que con eso baste!!!
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 20, 2011)

SergionyX dijo:


> Lo que haré entonces será agregar un condensador de 0.33uF al 7809 y dejar ambos lo mas cerca posible. Y en la salida agrandar el 47uF a 100uF.
> Espero que con eso baste!!!
> Muchas gracias!!!


 
Si, creo que con eso bastaria para tu problema sergionyX.
Como ya lo han mencionado, comunmente esos condensadores pequeños (ya sean ceramicos o poliester) son para eliminir uno que otra variacion o oscilacion de voltaje que pudiese sufrir el regulador. Espero que salga todo perfecto

saludos!!!


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 23, 2011)

Holas!
Ya armé la fuente en una placa preperforada, y en una caja metálica.
Estuve leyendo el tema acerca de los 78XX, así que, según leí ahí, le puse mas condensadores después de los diodos. Ya que mi transformador es de 2A, le puse el condensador de 3300uF, 1000uF, 220uF y 100uF, que eran los que tenía a mano para intentar llegar lo mas cercano a los 4700uF.
A los 7812 y 7809 les puse un condensador de polyester de 0.33uF entre las patas del IN y GND, y uno de 0.1uF entre las patas del OUT y GND (soldadas a las mismas patas! mas cercano imposible no?).
Y después de cada 78XX les dejé un condensador electrolítico de 47uf y uno de 10uF.
Sigue entregando 12.25V y 9.02V 
Aún sigo teniendo ruido al ocuparla con el pedal, pero creo que ya puedo descartar que sea ruido de la fuente.
Muchas gracias a todos!!!!!!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 23, 2011)

Que bueno que te halla funcionado 
espero que sigas participando en nuestra comunidad!!

saludos!!!


----------



## SergionyX (Ene 30, 2011)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Que bueno que te halla funcionado
> espero que sigas participando en nuestra comunidad!!
> 
> saludos!!!



Muchas gracias!

Y si, hay unos cuantos proyectos mas que quiero terminar, así que estaré leyendo porque tengo mucho que aprender!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 31, 2011)

Si, el foro tiene arto que dar!!!
Las fuentes son como un inicio, pues asi aprendes
lo fundamental para el diseño de un circuito!!!


----------

